# New tank, first fatality



## WalkGood (Dec 8, 2012)

DD received new tank (Marineland 37 gal kit) for Christmas. One of the 6 fish started hiding, not swimming much. 24 hours prior it was the most active fish.

Belly looks "pinched", or caved in from sides. 90% sure it was the fish with a poop hanging out from its butt a week ago.

A quick search and I *think* it has parasites. Scooped it off the bottom and bagged it. Petco said 30-day warranty.

Is there anything I can do for the remaining fish? Three little Tetra Glo Lites and 2 more what I think are platy.

Here is a pic of the deceased 10 hours before its demise - another platy???








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would treat for parasites. Look at your other fish, look for clearish white stringy poo. Its a definite sign. They have some meds at petsmart/co for parasites or check a local pet store.


----------



## WalkGood (Dec 8, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> I would treat for parasites. Look at your other fish, look for clearish white stringy poo. Its a definite sign. They have some meds at petsmart/co for parasites or check a local pet store.



What meds are good and how is the meds applied/given?


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I would treat the tank.


----------



## WalkGood (Dec 8, 2012)

rtmaston said:


> I would treat the tank.


With what and how is it done?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Before you treat what are the water parameters, has your tank already cycled?


----------



## WalkGood (Dec 8, 2012)

dalfed said:


> Before you treat what are the water parameters, has your tank already cycled?


Everything tested fine. Last Sunday, the ammonia was just a tad elevated. I removed 4 gallons (out of 37) of water, replaced with fresh water and the appropriate amount of "Stress Coat". Today water tested fine across the board.

This is a brand new tank - started on New Years Eve. Was six fish - 3 platy and 3 tetra neons. Now just 2 platy. ETA And the Tetras. 5 fish now.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

It can take up to six weeks to cycle a tank with fish in the tank. http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fish-poop-you-primer-8310.html is a good read to start. What kind of testing equipment are you using the liquid kits are far more accurate then the strips.


----------



## WalkGood (Dec 8, 2012)

liquid test kit.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Aquarium Fish Medication Selection Guide gives you an idea of what works.
Common Tropical Fish Diseases helps identify the problem.


----------

